# Anyone tried this food? Dr. Bob Goldstein Wisdom.



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Wisdom Dog Food - Earth Animal


Wisdom™ dog food is the real deal in natural dog food. Made with humanely raised chicken and turkey, it's the perfect dog food for any breed or life stage.




www.earthanimal.com




I just got a small bag and adding it slowly to their Instinct food. So far they love it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I personally don't like the granola-mix-look. Lots of fluff on the website to market with the feel-good vibe. I couldn't find the nutrition analysis. I wouldn't buy it for my dogs.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks interesting. But my picky eater would likely leave behind a good bit of the dried veggie pieces. He prefers raw food, but with dehydrated or kibble, he does better when every piece looks/tastes the same so he can't be selective and just pick through it.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I was skeptical, so got a small bag. My dogs like trying new stuff. I add just a bit to their food to make it interesting. They mostly eat raw as well.


----------



## JGCRIDER (Aug 15, 2021)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Wisdom Dog Food - Earth Animal
> 
> 
> Wisdom™ dog food is the real deal in natural dog food. Made with humanely raised chicken and turkey, it's the perfect dog food for any breed or life stage.
> ...


I did the same, my dog loved it! Just wish it wasn’t so expense. We also feed her the Instinct.


----------



## JGCRIDER (Aug 15, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I personally don't like the granola-mix-look. Lots of fluff on the website to market with the feel-good vibe. I couldn't find the nutrition analysis. I wouldn't buy it for my dogs.


I bought it my pet store, I think it os really good dog food. Not sure I would feed it to her everyday since it is so expense but she love it!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks interesting. I like that it’s slow cooked. A veterinarian formulated this although not a must, technology , they tell you where they source all their ingredients. Looks to be a good food. It is pricey though. Its more then the fresh dog food store naturalhoundsli- that I ran into. Was very excited about this thought to be a great idea. They are also getting raw as well looking forward to this. Having two large dogs and a horse I can’t afford to feed this all the time but it is something I can use as toppers or a meal on occasion they are good with intermittent feeding.








Natural Hounds | Fresh All-Natural Dog Food Delivery


Natural Hounds produces fresh all-natural dog food by hand on Long Island. Only whole, natural ingredients are used. Fresh all-natural dog food delivery!



www.naturalhoundsli.com


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Main issue is they list chicken and turkey first. That means they are including the water weight of the meat which will be removed from the end product and actually means that chicken and turkey will be lower on the ingredient list. This is a common marketing gimmick to make people think they are buying a food that consists of mostly meat, but in fact is mostly plant based. The dried veggie and fruit chunks won't be fully digested since dog's lack the enzymes to break down the cell walls of fruits and veggies. Also since salt can not make up more than 3% of a diet everything listed after salt is going to be in quite small small amounts.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

It’s been 6 months since my original post. I’ve been using this food as a topping for a couple of months till they’ve lost interest. I use Instinct Selective rabbit formula now instead.


----------



## IdunGSD (Mar 30, 2021)

I saw this brand in Pet Supplies Plus and was wondering if anybody tried it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jane J (Nov 13, 2021)

IdunGSD said:


> I saw this brand in Pet Supplies Plus and was wondering if anybody tried it. Thanks for the info!


Yes, we got a free pound from Pet Supplies Plus and our dachshund is hooked. What's amazing too is how incredibly picky he is. We tried every expensive dry imaginable. He would only touch Lil Jac Persnickity for "picky dogs" before. He does avoid the few green veggie bits in the Wisdom, so I just pick them out. Very thrilled with the product. Bought 10 pound bag last week.


----------

